# Long growth on paphs



## geogeo21 (Jul 8, 2016)

There's this paph for sale online that has a long and lanky vine like growth. Sorry I don't have any pics. What causes paphs to grow vine like(almost like a pothos vine)? Is it because some paphs are stoloniferous causing the paph to somehow become vine like or is just a mutated paph? Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 8, 2016)

It is hard to say without seeing a picture. A few Paphs do produce stolons, but those usually don't get so long you would compare to a Pothos. Some Barbata section Paphs can get lanky mostly upright growths under certain circumstances, but again I wouldn't compare them to Pothos from what I have seen. Since you saw it online perhaps you could post a link.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 8, 2016)

My *amateur opinion *is that it occurs from a few reasons:
1. poor genetics-not worth growing
2. windowsill culture that provides inadequate lighting, ect- not worth fixing
3. stolonous divisions that were repotted recently and can be potted lower to encourage root growth and a shorter plant
4. improperly used growth stimulants that are not designed for orchids. For example I have heard of rooting hormones that when applied to leaves will cause unusual growth. Also not worth fixing.
Finally, some species, just elongate above the mix. In my experience I have seen it on my delenatii, tigrinum, jackii and malipoense plants from various sources. I am sure there are others as well.

I would pass on it and wait for a better clone.


----------



## geogeo21 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Paph wossner*

Paph wossner


----------



## geogeo21 (Jul 8, 2016)

What do y'all think?


----------



## troy (Jul 8, 2016)

Don't buy that


----------



## geogeo21 (Jul 8, 2016)

It's 5$. So not worth it?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 9, 2016)

That plant has been subjected to poor care for a long time - not enough light, probably too much fertilizer. It is likely that good care would result in normal new growth, but I'm not sure that plant is a bargain even at $5.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't think that is correct name. Wössner is used by any hybrids registered by a German grower, and their plants go by such names like Wössner Black Wings, Wössner China Moon,,,,

I'm with Troy. Don't buy it. lol

I have seen micranthum looking like that too.
These strange paphs will do this strange thing no matter what and remain pain in the butt! lol

Save yourself some headache and get yourself a "normal" looking one.


----------

